# Vacuumed Carpet Odor Remover?



## CriticalDesign (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was using some Arm & Hammer Odor Remover (Link: ARM & HAMMER® Plus OxiClean® Carpet & Room Odour Eliminator ? Extra Strength ) and vacuumed it up in a separate room from the budgie.

I was wondering if there is any risk of particles from the carpet cleaner around the budgie? I am assuming the product is not safe. Should I be emptying the vacuum bag after each use with this stuff? (Do vacuums distribute particles in the air?)


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a much more natural product that you can use to remove odours from carpet and it is so much cheaper. Baking Soda. Sprinkle liberally over the carpet leave for a few hours and then vacuum.

This link gives many ideas for removing odours and all are safe around animals and birds and humans.

Common, natural materials can neutralize most bad household odors | The Old Farmer's Almanac


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Kate -- plain ol' baking soda is SO much better than anything with additives and/or fragrances.

To answer your question about vacuums dispersing particles into the air - it depends on the type vacuum. Those with micro-filter bags don't disperse as much as those with 'regular' bags.

There are some bag-less vacuums with that are supposedly "sealed" to prevent redistribution of dust, pollen, etc. particles. Those should be emptied each time you vacuum.

If you have a vacuum with bags, then the bag should be completely changed frequently and definitely after using odor eliminators of any sort on your carpet.*


----------

